# 93 Altima Accelerator doesnt work



## Mage218 (Apr 4, 2004)

My 93 altima's accelerator doesnt work sometimes and i dont know what is causing it. Sometimes it works fine but other times it only works halfway. For instance, sometimes when im stopped and hit the gas it accelerates really slow but only for a few couple of seconds. I have no mods at all on my car. engine is completely stock. Anyone know what could cause this?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

check your thotle cables, maybe they come lose sometimes... i dunno

that or your injectors, seems like everyones injectors are going out as of late


----------

